# Hendrefoilan House, Swansea- 2016



## Sean of Wales (Mar 20, 2016)

After seeing pictures of it on here, me and my friend decided to trek up there and check it out. After a stint of walking along a wooded road without any path (had to clamber onto a muddy bank to avoid cars!) we found it.

The house was built in the 1800s by an industrial magnate, and from the 1950s-1980s was used as the miners' library, though that later got its own site right next to the mansion. Since then it was owned by the Swansea university that used it as a teaching facility for a while before it was boarded up and left to rot.

We didn't get to go inside as it was sealed pretty tight, but a guy who worked for the university was parked outside in a van, and he was nice enough to tell us about the history of the place, and the current state of it. It was a relief because I was expecting some douche who didn't give a shit, or a disgruntled gorundskeeper yelling at us to get off the site. 












































































































And a...gathering of... chairs?


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 20, 2016)

I like this place especially the chimneys great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 20, 2016)

Amazing looking place! Nice one


----------



## smiler (Mar 20, 2016)

The roof is showing signs of damage, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Mar 20, 2016)

Really enjoyed that explore bud - really nicley done -have a tenner in your pocket next time - you never know where it may lead lol


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 21, 2016)

tazong said:


> Really enjoyed that explore bud - really nicley done -have a tenner in your pocket next time - you never know where it may lead lol



Had my wallet on me so we popped into a Jenkins on the way up. Had a DELICIOUS chicken tikka and mint yoghurt rustic baguette lol


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 21, 2016)

smiler said:


> The roof is showing signs of damage, Nicely Done, Thanks



The man in the van told us the floor's rotting away too :/


----------



## krela (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice one Shaun. If you could put a space between the photos in future that would be great.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

what a waste of a lovely building


----------

